# عيد الصليب"كيف حملت الكنيسة الصليب



## ramzy1913 (3 أغسطس 2010)

*   سلام ونعمة://
كيف حملت الكنيسة الصليب : 
هناك مفاهيم كثيرة يمكن أن تدخل تحت عنوان " الكنيسة والصليب " .. هلى هو موضوع يصف حقبة من حياة الكنيسة مضت وانتهت ، أم هو موضوع الحاضر المعاصر ... إن المعنى يشمل الأمرين معا ! الحاضر على ضوء الماضى .. وما نعنيه هو " كيف حملت الكنيسة الصليب " .. كيف أحبته فاحتضنته .. كيف تعاملت معه ، وكيف حملته .. كيف تصرفت إزاء الضيقات ، وكل قوى الشر التى تصدت لها فى العالم .. كيف عاونت كل إبن من أبنائها ، وكل عضو فيها على حمل الصليب .. كيف صارت شاهدة للصليب وسط عالم وضع فى الشرير .. ونود أن ننبه قبل الخوض فى الموضوع أن كل ما ينطبق على الكنيسة ، ينطبق على كل عضو فيها ... 
من أين نبدأ موضوعنا .. نستعرض الصورة التى أسس بها المسيح كنيسته . 


الكنيسة كما أسسها المسيح : .. مواصفات هذه الكنيسة : 

أ – حملان بين ذئاب : فى إرسالية السبعين رسولا التدريبية ، حينما أرسلهم الرب يسوع أثنين أثنين أمام وجهه إلى كل مدينة وموضع حيث كان هو مزمعا أن يأتى ، قال لهم " اذهبوا ، ها أنا أرسلكم مثل حملان بين ذئاب " ( لوقا 10 : 3 ) .


ب – متجردة من المقتنيات : 
" لا تقتنوا ذهبا ولا فضةولا نحاسا فى مناطقكم ، ولا مزودا للطريق ولا ثوبين ولا عصا " ( متى 10 : 9 ، 10 ) .. " لا تحملوا شيئا للطريق " ( لوقا 9 : 3 ) ... 

وحينما نمتلك المسيح فنحن نملك كل شىء .. وحينما عاشت الكنيسة أمينة لتعاليم الرب ووصاياه ، كان هو أمينا معها فى إتمام مواعيده . وهكذا كانت تجرى المعجزات باسم الرب يسوع .. وحينما تركت الكنيسة عنها وصية مخلصها ، فقدت السلطان أن تصنع باسمه الآيات والمعجزات . 


جـ - مشابهة لصورة ابن الله : 
يصف القديس بولس الرسول أولئك الذين يحبون الله المدعوين حسب قصده أنهم " مشابهين صورة إبنه ليكون هو بكرا بين إخوة كثيرين " ( رومية 8 : 29 ) . .. وأحد أوجه الشبه مع ابن الله هو الألم ... يتنبأ إشعياء النبى عن السيد المسيح فيقول عنه أنه : 
" رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن " ( إش 53 : 3 ) ... هذه صفة أصيلة فى المسيح المخلص .. فالمسيح لم ير يوما ضاحكا ، لكنه شوهد باكيا عند قبر لعازر ( يو 11 : 35 ) .. وقبيل آلامه على الصليب ، كان محصورا فيما كان عتيدا أن يكمله ، وسمع يقول : 
" نفسى حزينة جدا حتى الموت " ( مر 14 : 34 ) ... فلقد تجسد ابن الله من أجل فداء البشر ، والفداء استلزم الألم والصليب ... وإن كان المسيح قد تألم ، فليس التلميذ أفضل من معلمه ، ولا العبد أفضل من سيده ( متى 10 : 24 ) . 
الصليب فى حياة المسيح : 
إن كان إشعياء النبى قد تنبأ عن المسيح أنه رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن ( إش 53 : 3 ) ، فإن هذه الآلام والأحزان لم تبدأ فى جثسيمانى ، بل بدأت منذ ولادته بالجسد ...

لقد ولد الطفل يسوع وهو يحتضن الصليب ، وظل يحتضنه فى حب ويحمله حتى علق عليه عند الجلجثة .. ونحن وإن كنا نجهل معظم حياة الرب يسوع بالجسد حتى بدأ خدمته الكرازية فى سن الثلاثين ، لكننا نستطيع أن نتبين ملامح الصليب ونراها من خلال بعض المواقف ... 


نرى الصليب فى مولده ، حينما ولد فى مذود للبهائم إذ لم يكن ليوسف ومريم موضع فى قرية بيت لحم ( لو 2 : 7 ) ... نراه فى مذبحة أطفال بيت لحم ( متى 2 : 16 ، 17 ) ... وفى الهرب إلى مصر طفلا والتغرب بين ربوعها حتى مات هيرودس الملك الطاغية الذى كان يطلب نفس الصبى ليقتله ( متى 2 : 14 ، 20 ) . 
ويلخص بطرس الرسول مسلك المسيح واحتماله الآلام بقولـه " لأنكم لهذا دعيتم ، فإن المسيح أيضا تألم لأجلنا ، تاركا لنا مثالا لكى تتبعوا خطواته .. الذى لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد فى فمه مكر " ( بطرس الأولى 2 : 21 ، 22 ) ..
قال رب المجد يسوع : " إن أراد أحد أن يأتى ورائى ، فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى " ( متى 16 : 24 ) . وإن كان المسيح قد دعانا أن ننكر ذواتنا ، فلقد أنكر هو نفسه وأخفى لاهوته فى بعض المواقف ... 

فلقد أنكر نفسه حاملا الصليب حينما تقدم إلى يوحنا المعمدان كأحد الخطاة ليعتمد منه ( متى 3 : 13 ، لوقا 3 : 21 ) .. وأنكر نفسه فى تجربة إبليس له ( متى 4 : 1 – 10 ) ... وحينما قدم عظته على الجبل أفتتحها بتطويب المساكين بالروح والحزانى فى العالم ( متى 5 : 3، 4 ) .. 
كان المسيح يحتضن الصليب حينما شتم ولم يكن يشتم عوضا ، ولا يهدد ، بل كان يسلم لمن يقضى بعدل ( بط الأولى 2 : 23 ) ..
وحين أنكر اليهود بنوته لأبيه السماوى ... ( يو 6 : 42 ) .
وحين وجه اليهود إليه أقذع شتائمهم أنه سامرى وبه شيطان ( يو 8 : 48 ) ، وأنه لا يخرج الشياطين إلا بقوة بعلزبول رئيس الشياطين ( متى 12 : 24 ) ...
وحينما أتهمه الفريسيون والكتبة أنه ليس من الله لأنه لا يحفظ السبت ( يو 9 : 16 ، 5 : 18 ) ...
وفى غيرها كثير جدا كان المسيح يحتضن الصليب ، ما رد اتهاما لقائليه ، ولا عاملهم بنفس روحهم . 
+ + + 
الصــليب فى حيــاة السيـدة العـــذراء : 
ما من شك أن السيدة العذراء قد حملت الصليب منذ طفولتها .. فقد دخلت الهيكل فى سن الثالثة من عمرها ! .. وبشرت وحملت بالسيد المسيح فى سن مبكرة .. وتحملت نظرات الشك من أقرب الناس إليها – وهو يوسف النجار خطيبها – لقد وردت أول أشارة عن الصليب فى حديث سمعان الشيخ إلى السيدة العذراء : " وباركهما سمعان وقال لمريم أمه ها أن هذا قد وضع لسقوط وقيام كثيرين فى إسرائيل ولعلامة تقاوم " ( لو 2 : 34 ) . 
+ وعند الصليب .. كيف تحملت هذه السيدة البارة أهوال ما يحدث حولها ولم تفتح فمها بكلمة واحدة .. إبنها الحبيب يهان ويجلد ويستهزئون به ويذبح .. هل رأينا أعجب من هذا أن يحاكم اليهود شخصا بريئا – بل هو البراءة نفسها ليصلبوه !
لا شك أن فى داخل السيدة العذراء تصارعت مشاعر كثيرة : مشاعر الأم وهى ترى إبنها يموت هكذا معذبا على الصليب ، ومشاعرها كخادمة باذلة وهى ترى إبنها يتمم الفداء للبشرية .. وكأنها كانت عند الصليب لتقوى وتعضد المصلوب على احتمال الألم . 
ولو تفوهت بكلمة واحدة لتعلن للعالم بأن المصلوب هذا هو إبن الله .. لفشلت قضية الخلاص !!
ولكنها آثرت السكوت لمحبتها للبشرية أيضا .. حقا لقد حملت السيدة العذراء صليب آخر .. إنه الصليب الرابع غير المنظور على الجلجثة

الضيقات وحمل الصليب فى تعليم المسيح إن كنا قد رأينا الصليب أو مثال الصليب فى حياة المسيح بالجسد ، فقد أعلن هو عنه صراحة حينما كان يتكلم عن الضيقات كنصيب مقدس للمؤمنين عليهم أن يحرصوا عليه ، وألا يفرطوا فيه من أجل البركة .. 
بعد لقاء المسيح مع الشاب الغنى ، الذى دعاه إلى أن يوزع ماله على الفقراء ويحمل الصليب ، لكن هذا الكلام لم يرقه فاغتم ومضى حزينا ( مرقس 10 : 17 – 22 ) ، قال له بطرس " ها نحن قد تركنا كل شىء وتبعناك " . فكان جواب الرب عليه " الحق أقول لكم ليس أحد ترك بيتا أو أخوة أو أخوات أو أبا أو أما أو إمرأة أو أولادا أو حقولا لأجلى ولأجل الإنجيل ، إلا ويأخذ مئة ضعف الآن فى هذا الزمان بيوتا وأخوة وأخوات وأمهات وأولادا وحقولا مع اضطهادات ، وفى الدهر الآتى الحياة الأبدية " ( مرقس 10 : 28 – 30 ) ...
وهنا نلاحظ أن المسيح له المجد يحصى الأضطهادات ضمن البركات التى يعوض بها الإنسان فى هذا العالم عن محبته له !! 
أما عن حتمية حمل كل مؤمن للصليب فقال : 
" من لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعنى فلا يستحقنى . من وجد حياته يضيعها . ومن أضاع حياته من أجلى يجدها " ( متى 10 : 38 ، 39 ) .. 
" إن أراد أحد أن يأتى ورائى ، فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى ، فإن من أراد أن يخلص نفسه يهلكها ، ومن يهلك نفسه من أجلى يجدها " ( متى 16 : 24 ، 25 ، لوقا 9 : 23 ، 24 ) ... 
" من لا يحمل صليبه ويأتى ورائى فلا يقدر أن يكون لى تلميذا " ( لو 14 : 27 )    *


----------



## Rosetta (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل
شكراا​


----------



## ramzy1913 (4 أغسطس 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكركم اخوتى الاحباء احمر روز و بنوتا الرب يبارككم


----------

